# Einstieg in den Sport...



## Salieri (17. Mai 2005)

Morgen Leute!

Also, mein ADDICT ist jetzt auch endlich da. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, mit was ich am besten anfange. 
Also, das ich erstmal ein Gefühl für's bike bekommen muss, is klar. Aber was kommt danach? Gibt es irgendlwelche leichte Tricks, mit denen ich anfangen sollte? (Das ich erstmal den Bunnyhop können muß ist mir auch schon klar.  )


----------



## jimbim (17. Mai 2005)

bunnyhop über gegenstände.
dann treppen hoppen usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. Mai 2005)

Nimm dir das Bike und fahr einfach mal damit rum. Das mit dem Bunnyhop weißt du ja schon, aber bis der gut ist dauert es unter Umständen schon etwas. Vielleicht gibt es bei dir ja auch andere BMXer oder Biker mit denen du fahren kannst, dann kannst du dir erstmal ein bisschen was abgucken.
Der Bunnyhop ist eben erstmal das A und O, ansonsten kannst du ja erstmal Tricks am Boden üben, oder Liptricks wie Abubaca, Tailtap usw.
Den Abubaca an einer "Quarterpipe" konnte ich auch nach gut 2 Wochen, an Kanten ist er etwas schwerer.
Naja, fahr einfach, der Rest kommt schon.


----------



## Salieri (17. Mai 2005)

Danke erstmal. Nur leider sagen mir die meißten Trickbezeichnungen herzlich wenig...

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es hier BMXer (sihe Thread im Local Bereich), aber was soll ich sagen? _Tach, ich bin neu im BMX-Sport und wollt mal fragen, ob ihr mir was zeigen könnt._ Oder so ähnlich?


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> dann treppen hoppen usw



sonst kommst du noch klar?  
probiers ma mit Barspin, 180, Manual...


----------



## der Digge (17. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Danke erstmal. Nur leider sagen mir die meißten Trickbezeichnungen herzlich wenig...
> 
> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es hier BMXer (sihe Thread im Local Bereich), aber was soll ich sagen? _Tach, ich bin neu im BMX-Sport und wollt mal fragen, ob ihr mir was zeigen könnt._ Oder so ähnlich?


jo so ungefähr, einfach ma freundlich guten tag sagen wenn dir einer übern weg läuft, der rest ergibt sich dann  

für Trickbezeichnungen guckste am besten ma hier, nur dat ein oder andere davon gehört sich uffn BMX einfach net, daher weichen au schon mal die Tricknamen ab  

so, beschäftige dich am besten erstmal mit bunnyhops, manuals und feeble grinds.... 
achja und backhops, barspins im rollen und hoch- oder auch kickstarter sowie wheelies sind verpönt


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Mai 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> barspins im rollen und hoch-



ach ja, ich meinte ja auch Barspin Bunny...


----------



## der Digge (17. Mai 2005)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, ich meinte ja auch Barspin Bunny...


dafür musste dann aber doch schon n gescheiten bunnyhop können   
ne is ja eigentlich schon normal das man ersma n barspin im rollen (oder irgendwie so) macht und net direkt beim bunnyhop, aber beim BMX is eh der Sattel normalerweise viel zu tief um den zu klemmen und da ergibt sich dat schon von selbst das man dat 
a. net macht 
oder 
b. dat ganze total behindert aussieht


----------



## Flatpro (17. Mai 2005)

kaufe er sich die paranao soldiers bmx academy dvd unter www.parano-garage.de gutes tsreet lernvideo... vor allem auf deutsch


----------



## Salieri (17. Mai 2005)

Hmmmm, hätte nicht gedacht, das ein Bunnyhop so schwer ist...
Naja, da muss ich noch ein wenig üben. 
Danke, leider hab ich immer noch überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Tricks. Vlt. könntet ihr mal die genannten tricks ein wenig erklären... 



			
				Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> kaufe er sich die paranao soldiers bmx academy dvd unter www.parano-garage.de gutes tsreet lernvideo... vor allem auf deutsch


 
Ich soll für 35min + 10min Bonus, 25 bezahlen? Ich hab gerade 570 für Bike Protektoren, Handschue und Helm bezahlt. Woher soll ich 25 für ne 45min DVD nehmen? Ich kenn Filme auf DVD die weniger als die Hälfte kosten und annähernd 2 Stunden dauern. Danke für den Tipp , aber das kann ich mir im mom echt nicht leisten...


----------



## der Digge (17. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, leider hab ich immer noch überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Tricks. Vlt. könntet ihr mal die genannten tricks ein wenig erklären...


musste nur genau lessen, steht doch allet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (17. Mai 2005)

Radfahren ist eben hohe Kunst. Passiv betrachtet sieht das alles einfach aus, aber das ist es meistens nicht.
Was noch relativ einfach ist, ist fakie fahren. Das kannst entweder aus einem 180 (180° Drehung im Bunnyhop) oder einfacher, in dem du eine Schräge (sollte etwas Shape, also eine Rundung drin haben) hochfährt, das Gleichgewicht hälst und dann rückwärts fährst. Mittreten nicht vergessen und dann durch geringen Lenkereinschlag und Körperspannung, bzw. betätigen der Bremse wieder umdrehen. Klingt unheimlich kompliziert und bis man wortwörtlich den Dreh raushat dauert es ein bisschen,aber fakie fahren ist z.B. ein wesentlicher Bestandteil um einen Abubaca auszuführen.


----------



## Salieri (17. Mai 2005)

Ich hab ernsthafte Probleme mit meinem HR. Ich krieg das nicht hoch (bunnyhop).Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das HR am besten in die Luft bekomme?

Einen Fakie kann ich doch bestimmt auf ner Qouterpipe machen, oder?


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab gerade 570 für Bike Protektoren, Handschue und Helm bezahlt.



   ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, fährst du nebenbei Hardcore Freestylemotocross????


----------



## UrbanJumper (17. Mai 2005)

XXXXX


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2005)

geh mal auf die dave mirra seite , da sind lern vids


----------



## RISE (18. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ernsthafte Probleme mit meinem HR. Ich krieg das nicht hoch (bunnyhop).Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich das HR am besten in die Luft bekomme?
> 
> Einen Fakie kann ich doch bestimmt auf ner Qouterpipe machen, oder?



Einen Fakie in der Quarterpipe zu schaffen ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Du brauchst eben ein bisschen Gleichgewichtsgefühl.

Der Bunnyhop braucht schon mal ein Weilchen. Übe erstmal nur das Hinterrad hoch zu ziehen. Drücke dich mal ein bisschen in die Pedale und dann zieh mit einem Ruck die Beine hoch, wenn du dich genug verspannst sollte das Hinterrad folgen.Gelingt dir das, kannst du das Vorderrad hochziehen und dann das Hinterrad hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (18. Mai 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bunnyhop braucht schon mal ein Weilchen. Übe erstmal nur das Hinterrad hoch zu ziehen. Drücke dich mal ein bisschen in die Pedale und dann zieh mit einem Ruck die Beine hoch, wenn du dich genug verspannst sollte das Hinterrad folgen.Gelingt dir das, kannst du das Vorderrad hochziehen und dann das Hinterrad hinterher.


der Mountainbiker hat gesprochen   für'n richtigen bunnyhop musste am lenker ziehen und dich dann halt nach oben 'abdrücken' aber net so ne einkeil sch... da


----------



## evil_rider (18. Mai 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Fakie in der Quarterpipe zu schaffen ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Du brauchst eben ein bisschen Gleichgewichtsgefühl.
> 
> Der Bunnyhop braucht schon mal ein Weilchen. Übe erstmal nur das Hinterrad hoch zu ziehen. Drücke dich mal ein bisschen in die Pedale und dann zieh mit einem Ruck die Beine hoch, wenn du dich genug verspannst sollte das Hinterrad folgen.Gelingt dir das, kannst du das Vorderrad hochziehen und dann das Hinterrad hinterher.




für bunnyhop habe ich 2h gebraucht bis ich ihn richtig konnte, einfacher gehts nun wirklich nimmer.


----------



## Flatpro (18. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> für bunnyhop habe ich 2h gebraucht bis ich ihn richtig konnte, einfacher gehts nun wirklich nimmer.


ich wette mit dir, dass du nach 2 std nicht über 90 cm gekommen bzw auf ne tischtennisplatte gehoppt bist, bis die technik nämlich wirklich ausgereift is dauert dat schon lange..... so 50cm sitzen auf jeden auch am anfang schon drin


----------



## Salieri (28. Mai 2005)

Ja, also der Bunny sitzt schon, muss nur noch etwas höher werden...
Den Fakie bekomm ich gar nicht hin! mit dem rückwärts trampeln hab ich es nicht so... ^^
Der Wheely, okay, ein zwei sekunden gehen schon. Jetzt probier ich gerade vonner Q-Pipe runter zufahren, wenn man mit den Pegs auf der Kante steht. Seitdem ich das Versuche, sind 2 Hosen und tatsächlich eine Boxer-Shorts flöten gegangen! Kein Witz! Jetzt wisst ihr auch, warum ich so viel Geld für Protektoren ausgegeben hab... 
Jetzt mal ne Frage: Wie springe ich eig so richtig hoch? Soll ich da alle Muskeln anspannen, und dann abstoßen, oder was? Auf die Dauer tut der Muskelkater nämlich auch nicht gut...


----------



## derFisch (29. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, also der Bunny sitzt schon, muss nur noch etwas höher werden...
> Den Fakie bekomm ich gar nicht hin! mit dem rückwärts trampeln hab ich es nicht so... ^^
> Der Wheely, okay, ein zwei sekunden gehen schon. Jetzt probier ich gerade vonner Q-Pipe runter zufahren, wenn man mit den Pegs auf der Kante steht. Seitdem ich das Versuche, sind 2 Hosen und tatsächlich eine Boxer-Shorts flöten gegangen! Kein Witz! Jetzt wisst ihr auch, warum ich so viel Geld für Protektoren ausgegeben hab...
> Jetzt mal ne Frage: Wie springe ich eig so richtig hoch? Soll ich da alle Muskeln anspannen, und dann abstoßen, oder was? Auf die Dauer tut der Muskelkater nämlich auch nicht gut...



Eigentlich gilt ja die Knibbelweisheit: Musste reißen! Aber am Anfang einfach üben, das kommt mit der Zeit. Bei Rampen, Dirts etc musste erstmal ein Gefühl fürs abspringen bekommen, da ists wichtig nich zu verkrampfen.
Wheelie lass mal lieber gleich stecken und üb Manual! bringt dir später mehr Spass.


----------



## Flatpro (29. Mai 2005)

beim bunny kommts eigentlich nur auf die richtige technik an....
rei0en gehört sicherlich auch dabei... aber  mit de richtige technik holt man sicherlich nochmal nen halben meter raus...


----------



## Salieri (29. Mai 2005)

Ich dachte, Wheely und Manual sind ein und das selbe... Wo ist denn der Unterschied?


----------



## Flatpro (29. Mai 2005)

manual nur rollen, kein treten oder so und im stehen,
wheelie= i  stehen und dauerhaftes treten


----------



## Salieri (29. Mai 2005)

Dann hab ich bisher eh nur Manuals gem8!


----------



## Flatpro (29. Mai 2005)

bist mein held


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Mai 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hab ich bisher eh nur Manuals gem8!



Ja klar. 5 Meter auf dem Hr rollen is kein Manual


----------

